# GE fridge (older model) motor(?) making a lot of noise as it runs, also leak!



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

No model# posted.

Noises...
-Some- common noise helps...
http://www.applianceaid.com/refrigerator.html#bang-noise
http://www.applianceaid.com/refrigerator.html#noise

Leaking...
-Some- common leaking trouble makers...
http://www.applianceaid.com/frig_leaking.html

Maintenence...
http://www.applianceaid.com/clean_condenser.html

jeff.


----------

